# Oregon Cons?



## darkcobalt86 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Seriously, I can't find any information on whether there are or aren't any cons in Oregon. Does anyone know anything?*


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a few in Oregon. But one that I know of is Kumoricon; an anime/gaming convention that's being held at the Lloyd Center Doubletree.


----------



## Summercat (Apr 26, 2008)

Rainfurret is kinda close, isn't it?


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Apr 26, 2008)

Summercat said:


> Rainfurret is kinda close, isn't it?



Rainfurrest is in Washington, but it is close. Depending on where you are in Oregon. From where I live, it's 3-4 hour drive.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Aug 13, 2008)

Kaji Ryuuko said:


> There's a few in Oregon. But one that I know of is Kumoricon; an anime/gaming convention that's being held at the Lloyd Center Doubletree.



and I'm hoping it's going to be fun.


----------



## kayfox (Sep 2, 2008)

The furry con in Portland thing has been tried a few dozen times so far...  I think the reason that it hasnt succeeded is because there is a lack of decent convention hotels in Portland.

Anywhere outside Portland would fail on the transportation issue... Tho you could succeed in hosting a very big party if you tried.*

Oh, and to put the Oregon Convention Center into perspective, I think it would take about 3-5,000 attendees to break even on using that facility.

*Im thinking of the mini-convention that the Prancing Skilltaire parties have turned into.


----------



## redrumwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope one to come somehow! :0
Id love visit one in OR :3


----------



## princessbunny99 (Sep 15, 2008)

If you cant find any information, it means there isn't one, in my experience

And I don't think a furry con would ever get that many attendees in OR. Kumoricon is getting pretty big, but furries are a much smaller fanbase than anime. 

Best bet is Rainfurrest, or trying to start some meetings yourself if you're interested


----------

